# Funny tree service names?



## City Slicker (Oct 30, 2009)

My buddy and I have been joking about starting a tree service and funny names we would call it. Any ideas? How about this " Treat, no trick Tree Service"


----------



## chiseltooth (Oct 30, 2009)

call in the "special branch"


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

When my bro and I first started slashin' on the side we'd run into people that would say, " This guy I know cuts trees too. " As a joke we called ourselves, "This guy I know's tree service."


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 30, 2009)

How about "Got Wood?"


----------



## Bowtie (Oct 30, 2009)

There is a tree service In Salina Kansas called "Man and Truck Tree Service".
(We sharpen their chains)


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 30, 2009)

A guy here has a bug deflector on the hood of his dumptruck that says,
"Nothing like a good dump." lol


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 30, 2009)

"The hungry beavers" ......... _I love hungry beavers_:love1:


----------



## Trigger Man (Oct 30, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> A guy here has a bug deflector on the hood of his dumptruck that says,
> "Nothing like a good dump." lol



 That's sweet. There's a septic cleaning company in my area that has a truck with the saying "you dump it we pump it."


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 30, 2009)

*Trees "R" Wood*

_We trim um, Fell um, Split, Stack & Sell um _


----------



## angelo c (Oct 30, 2009)

" it does grow on.." tree service.


----------



## whitedogone (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not sure........But, I don't think I'd use this sign on your trucks.


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 30, 2009)

I think he did this job...


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 30, 2009)

"Hack and Dash"....


"PigBoy Pruners LLC"...


----------



## SLVRTRC (Oct 30, 2009)

Cut & Run Tree Service


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 30, 2009)

semi-related


----------



## bayshorecs (Oct 30, 2009)

Guy around here called "Monkey with a chainsaw". Me thinks he better have some good insurance to do any work at my house!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 30, 2009)

Persnickety's Tree Service.

Yep We do Dat Tree Service.

Crotch Inspector's Tree Service.


----------



## yooper (Oct 30, 2009)

Not a tree service, but a local guy here has a small portable saw mill. his company name is" the one man band"


----------



## willsaw4beer (Oct 30, 2009)

R. Neck Tree service or H&L Billy construction?


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 30, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> "Hack and Dash"....
> 
> 
> "PigBoy Pruners LLC"...



I like that one.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol, they do it for $500 less but the huge oak that lands on the car and house costs how much?


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 30, 2009)

How about

*Sawin with No Pants* _Tree Service_


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Oct 30, 2009)

Or how about

*Green Trees & Saws*

_I like them here and there I like them in my underwear._


----------



## DougMN (Oct 31, 2009)

Pilquist's radiator service, "A good place to take a leak".


----------



## MCW (Oct 31, 2009)

Trigger Man said:


> That's sweet. There's a septic cleaning company in my area that has a truck with the saying "you dump it we pump it."



We've got a local septic pumping business and the tank on his truck is all painted up with "Thomas The Turd Tank".


----------



## rbmopar (Oct 31, 2009)

Randy's big wood tree service.

There's nothing like a good piece of ash!

My friends keep trying to get me to give my service this name and slogan.


----------



## OR nurse (Oct 31, 2009)

I got a business card from a roofer here in town, it says "I'm not very fast but I do good work" (Translation) "I'm gonna burn your a** up with the hourly price"


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 31, 2009)

Tree Musketers 
Tree Wise Men 
I Get the Hard Wood
Treemendus
Icandoit
Treemernator


----------



## litefoot (Oct 31, 2009)

derwoodii said:


> Tree Musketers
> *Tree Wise Men *
> I Get the Hard Wood
> Treemendus
> ...



Tree Wise Men...best one I've seen yet.

Other septic tank services slogans:

"We're #1 in the #2 Business"
"A Good Flush Beats a Full House"


----------



## Taxmantoo (Oct 31, 2009)

Fella near me runs the "Wood & Chips Tree Service", so that name's already taken in Michigan. It has nothing to do with the Crosby, Stills, and Nash song title. I asked him. (but that song still plays in my head whenever I think of him)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0rG2ME4sAc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0rG2ME4sAc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## davec (Oct 31, 2009)

A frat house in college had , ahem, borrowed a sign from a construction site. 

"Rapid Erection Scaffold Company"

I kid you not.



-Dave


----------



## City Slicker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Say it again Sam!*

Searching my old posts and found this one. I get a laugh out of reading your guys responses to this!!! Anyone else?


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben Dover Tree Service,

"Got a crack? We'll give it a whack"


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 27, 2011)

There was a guy around here selling his stuff on craigslist, his name was.....The Tree Stooges! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AZLOGGER (Mar 27, 2011)

A local septic service here has this on the back of his truck, *(Your Crap Buys My Beer).*
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 1steve (Mar 27, 2011)

Wrecker service on there rollback..........

"Once the rubber hits the bed, you been screwed"


----------



## wyk (Mar 27, 2011)

MCW said:


> We've got a local septic pumping business and the tank on his truck is all painted up with "Thomas The Turd Tank".


 
I took this photo back while working in Austin, Texas:


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 27, 2011)

litefoot said:


> Tree Wise Men...best one I've seen yet.
> 
> Other septic tank services slogans:
> 
> ...



On the bug screen in the front of my pumper truck it said "entremanure"


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 27, 2011)

"We Saw That!"


----------



## promac850 (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone seen ljute's signature? Gypsy Tree Service... _"Our only overhead is leaning over your house."_

Funny pic with it too, don't know why he got rid of it in his sig.  It made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are a few:

Stop, Top and Drop ©
Cut and Split ©
Cut and Pray ©
Saw and Jaw ©
Wedge and Hedge ©
Timber Limber ©


----------



## flyboy553 (Mar 28, 2011)

Quickdraw McSaw & Balsa Louie

Some of you younger guys probly won't remember the old cartoon quickdraw McGraw and Bubba Louie


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 28, 2011)

I used to work for "Boggers forest" :msp_w00t:


----------

